# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 11/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Các hãng hàng không ra một loạt khuyến mãi hấp dẫn dành cho các bạn ngay bên dưới. Đặt một vé cho những chuyến hành trình sắp tới  :Smile: 

*Khuyến mãi của tuần*

Khuyến mãi đến Manila chỉ với 25usd

Như đã đưa tin từ cập nhật trước là Cebu Pacific sẽ có đường bay từ Hà Nội đến Manila. Tưởng như khuyến mãi đã hết nhưng lần này hãng lại có một đợt khuyến mãi mới cực rẻ, không chỉ cho các bạn ở Hà Nội mà còn dành cho các bạn ở Tphcm nữa. Quá rẻ! Nhanh nhanh các bạn ơi, biết đâu chúng ta lại gặp nhau trên máy bay vào ngày đó thì sao  :Big Grin: .

*Tp.HCM - Manila: 25$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 122$

*Hà Nội - Manila: 25$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 132$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: đến hết ngày 24/11/2011Thời gian bay: 01/02/ - 31/05/2012

*Lưu ý: chặng bay từ Hà Nội - Manila có 2 chuyến/tuần bay vào các ngày thứ 4 và chủ nhật. chặng ngược lại Manila - Hà Nội bay vào thứ 3 và thứ 7

Vé khuyến mãi chỉ còn áp dụng trong ngày hôm nay. Các bạn nhanh tay lên nhé! 

*Cebu Pacific*

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Nội địa*

Tin mới: từ hãng hàng không Air Mekong: Ngày 1/12/2011, đường bay Vinh (Nghệ An) – Pleiku (Gia Lai) chính thức được mở, hàng tuần sẽ có 3 chuyến bay vào các ngày thứ 2, 4, 6 với giờ bay xuất phát lúc 17h từ sân bay Pleiku (Gia Lai) và 18h45 từ sân bay Vinh (Nghệ An). Trong thời gian đến 15/12/2011, hãng sẽ dành 50% số chỗ với giá khuyến mại từ 1.000.000 đến 1.350.000 đồng/vé (chưa có thuế, phí). 

*Vietnam Airlines*

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ 01/01 - 10/01/2012:

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 3.058.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*
*Tp.HCM - Huế: 1.364.000 VNĐ/ một chiều.*
* Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 1.034.000 VNĐ/ một chiều.*

*Hà Nội - Đà Lạt: 3.487.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*
*Huế - Hà Nội: 1.034.000 VNĐ/ một chiều.*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 704.000 VNĐ/ một chiều.*
*Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội: 1.408.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*



*Air Mekong*

* Tp.HCM - Buôn Ma Thuột: 1.637.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

* Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc: 1.527.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

* Tp.HCM - Côn Đảo:1.857.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*



*Jetstar*

* Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 2.161.500 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

* Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 1.083.500 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

* Hải Phòng - Tp.HCM: 1.089.000 VNĐ/ một chiều.*

* Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí, riêng các giá vé của Jetstar là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*AIR ASIA*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 35$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 96$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 55$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 126$

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 75$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 157$

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 70$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 156$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: 21/11 - 28/11/2011Thời gian đặt vé: 21/11 - 28/11/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TIGER AIRWAYS*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 155$*
*Hà Nội - Singapore: 242$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.

Những giá vé của Tiger Airways hay Air Asia thay đổi liên tục và lại đang trong mùa du lịch cao điểm. Vì vậy giá vé thay đổi nhanh đến mức ta không thể ngờ, nếu bạn đã chọn được vé và mức giá ưng ý thì nên đặt mua liền nhé.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Qatar Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Rome/Oslo/Milan*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đến Rome là: 912$Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đến Oslo là: 1004$Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất Milan là: 911$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: 16/11 - 31/12/2011Thời gian bay: 1/12 - 31/12/2011Thời gian lưu trú tối đa là: 3 thángQuá cảnh ở Bangkok và Doha

*>> Xem chi tiết*

Và còn nhiều điểm đến khác như Istanbul, Madrid, Athens, Copenhagen, Budapest, Nice, London, Munich, Zurich, Moscow, Stockholm, Paris, Frankfurt, Venice....

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 11/01 - 20/01/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## scan88

Công ty du lịch cánh chim việt chuyên cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ, vé máy bay trực tuyến
Khi khách hàng đến với chúng tôi luôn luôn nhận được lời cam kết về chất lượng dịch vụ
liên hệ: 45 hòa bình, Tân phú, HCM

----------


## vnbookingd

Với một thương hiệu Châu Á trẻ đang mở rộng sự hiện diện của mình trên toàn cầu, Air Asia là một hãng hàng không giá rẻ tốt nhất thế giới và hãng hàng không của năm 2009 do Skytrax bình chọn. Trở thành hãng hàng không tốt nhất trong ngành và một thương hiệu trực tuyến hàng đầu ở Châu Á, Air Asia giờ đây có thể bay tới hơn 70 điểm đến tại 18 nước. 

Hãng hàng không Giá rẻ tốt nhất Thế giới không giống như bất kỳ hãng chuyên chở truyền thống nào.Với giá vé rẻ đáng ngạc nhiên, mọi người đều có thể đi máy bay. Hãy quên giá vé cao nhất với các phòng chờ sân bay sang trọng và các dịch vụ khác - với AirAsia, bạn sẽ chọn những gì mà bạn thực sự cần. Hãy thay đổi cách bay để lựa chọn các món ăn nóng và ngon trên máy bay, lựa chọn chỗ ngồi hoặc bộ comfort kit từ chúng tôi. Bạn sẽ chỉ phải thanh toán cho những gì mà bạn cần...

Air Asia giảm giá vé thấp như vậy nhờ cắt giảm những chi phí không cần thiết, quay vòng chuyến bay nhanh, tận dụng tối đa năng suất của máy bay và phi hành đoàn, không cung cấp bữa ăn miễn phí trên máy bay, sử dụng một loại máy bay để tiết kiệm chi phí đào tạo, đơn giản hóa đến mức tối đa dịch vụ đặt mua vé máy bay. Hãng này chỉ phục vụ hành khách các loại đồ ăn nhẹ và thức uống với mức giá hợp lý.

VIỆT NAM BOOKING - Đại lý chỉ định của hãng Air Asia cung cấp thông tin về hãng Air Asia, giá vé máy bay Air Asia, khuyến mãi Air Asia, các tuyến bay Air Asia tại Việt Nam. VIỆT NAM BOOKING đại lý chính thức các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế.

----------

